# How to gain online sales



## Shakeem (Mar 25, 2016)

Good day everyone I'm knew to the t-shirt business and wanted to know what is the best way to market, advertise, and gain revenue online. I have been using Facebook to promote sometimes Craigslist and foot work promotion but still can't get the people to my site. Can someone give me a few pointers? I can post my page online so everyone can see my apparel. Please help......


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Been there, done that. It has been my experience that it is easier to go where the consumers are than to get the consumers to come to you. Etsy, ebay, Amazon ...

Yes, keep your own site, as you will make a higher % profit on sales there. But the fees on those other places are cheaper than advertising, so don't get too upset about paying them. I'm not sure about Amazon (not on there yet), but there is nothing keeping you from including a card with the URL to your own site with every order you sell on Etsy or ebay.

Also, have at least some things to sell that people are _actively_ searching for online. Something that is currently trendy or a specialty niche ... something where you can include relevant keywords in your listing/description.


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

Start doing SEO ( Search engine optimization ) . This includes blog posting, forum posting and so on


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Add a link to your Facebook page in your forum profile. Build your own site and add a link to your signature.


----------



## CandaceMuncie (Apr 5, 2016)

Shakeem said:


> Good day everyone I'm knew to the t-shirt business and wanted to know what is the best way to market, advertise, and gain revenue online. I have been using Facebook to promote sometimes Craigslist and foot work promotion but still can't get the people to my site. Can someone give me a few pointers? I can post my page online so everyone can see my apparel. Please help......


There are many ways you can find online to increase online sales but these three are very essential

1. Increasing Number of Customers
2. Increasing Average Order Size
3. Increasing Number of Repeat Purchases

Visit consumer product public relations(hjmt.com) online to know how to apply all these things together the get the desired output.


----------



## AnS Printing (Mar 30, 2016)

Instagram has been HUGE for us learning the hashtags and knowing how to use them can improve sales big time we saw a really big spike in sales.


----------



## vinoch (Apr 7, 2016)

Fashion Bloggers is another important channel that you should consider. But remember to do sufficient research, as different bloggers has a different crowd of followers. Make sure that the followers they have are your target customers.

For example, if the blogger mostly post products that are not on the same par as your brand, cheaper products for example, then most probably the followers are not your target customers. 

Expect to pay a fee though, the more popular and higher number of followers - the higher the fees.


----------



## Brenda Jones (Apr 26, 2016)

SEO is a great way to get traffic in the long term,you can also do some google ads,or social marketing,such as twitter,facebook and pinterest.

Giving away promotional gifts such as T shirts,pens are another way spread your brand name fast.


----------



## TheFactShop (Apr 15, 2016)

Blogging is definately the best way to get 'free' traffic to your site, aall you gotta do then is make them interested in the designs you have.

I see some of you guys saying Instagram & some of you say Pinterest - which ones the best for you? Personally, I use Pinterest (because the name I wanted was taken on Insta) - But what are people thoughts, would love to know!


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

TheFactShop said:


> Blogging is definately the best way to get 'free' traffic to your site, aall you gotta do then is make them interested in the designs you have.
> 
> I see some of you guys saying Instagram & some of you say Pinterest - which ones the best for you? Personally, I use Pinterest (because the name I wanted was taken on Insta) - But what are people thoughts, would love to know!


Use everything!


----------



## Fortunecake (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey everyone, I just wanted to say thanks for the info. I also just opened a store and I am learning how to sell online. It's been quite challenging but I think I have a general direction now, thanks.


----------



## watchdaride (Sep 17, 2009)

Fortunecake said:


> Hey everyone, I just wanted to say thanks for the info. I also just opened a store and I am learning how to sell online. It's been quite challenging but I think I have a general direction now, thanks.



whats your website?


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

Shakeem said:


> Good day everyone I'm knew to the t-shirt business and wanted to know what is the best way to market, advertise, and gain revenue online. I have been using Facebook to promote sometimes Craigslist and foot work promotion but still can't get the people to my site. Can someone give me a few pointers? I can post my page online so everyone can see my apparel. Please help......


Start Social Media(on Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, Google+) and SEO for your website. By using these both ways you can drive traffic and increase sales & visibility of your site.


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello,

Here all other already mentioned many tricks for online sharing and increase visits as per your question requirements. 

I want to add more as per your subject line "To gain more sales", I suggest some design tips to boost conversion in your ecommerce store that mentioned at How to Design Your Ecommerce Store to Boost Conversion

Hope, that helps.

Thanks


----------



## nihal4440 (Apr 11, 2017)

There are several ways to increase your online sales:


Make an impact to your promotions with hover ads. 
SEO can be of huge help for increasing your site’s traffic. 
Create a social media page.


----------

